

Payback time: First patent troll ordered to pay “extraordinary case” fees - saidajigumi
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/its-payback-time-as-findthebest-wrests-legal-fees-from-patent-troll/

======
ratsbane
I knew nothing about FindTheBest before reading this but it gives me a warm
fuzzy feeling towards them. Newegg also recently made the news for beating a
patent troll. People who stand up to this make the world better for all of us.

